# anyone fishing the north end of the new cumberland pool?



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

hello, i just joined, and was wondering if anyone was fishing in my area?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I fish the upper part of the New Cumberland most of the time when I'm on the river, from the OH/PA line to the Montgomery Dam.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

mr Whiskerface

I bankfish fer the Flatheads in Eastliverpool when the water is high and below the New Cumberland Dam when near normal pool. Still reseaching more spots with structure.

mr Whiskerface where are you from please?

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

I live in calcutta, ohio just outside of east liverpool. I fish alot between wellsville and the state line, but was wondering if it would be worth buying a pa. license to fish for flatheads?


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

mr Whiskerface

If you have a boat and want to be the PA State Record holder for awhile I would say yes. The PA record on a Flathead is only about 44#s. The 39#er in my photo was caught in Eastliverpool. I know of a 50 that the guy caught just inside the border but he did not know. Also a 44 that was close to the border. Just an opinion and I am still wet behind the ears on the Flatheads. I have a freind that will be fishing these PA waters this year and I would not be a bit surprized to see him get it, if he spends a little time.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Dizzywater (Jan 2, 2005)

I bank-fished along the lock area Tuesday evening. I didn't catch anything. There is a lot of debris in the water. Mostly trees, branches and dock parts. There were some others there too, fishing by the tug boat mooring. One fellow got a small sauger. Right as it was getting dark I had a good fish on, but lost it. I thought I could be getting into some 'eyes. I was downstream from the end of the long wall where the current is stronger. About then a barge went by and washed a raft of debris in front of me, so I moved about 50 feet upstream and cast my jig & twister tail some more. My line got under the spool and wrapped around the shaft (I hate it when that happens). It was almost totally dark by then and I couldn't see well enough to get it undone so I called it quits. I think I try it again next dark day.


----------



## mr. whiskerface (Mar 29, 2005)

baitkiller,

I do fish from a boat, but have caught alot of my flatheads in shallow water on the ohio side, I even caught one last year in about 3 feet of water. Do you ever fish in the catfish tournaments, (they are sponsered by the chester-newell (WV)sportsman's club) I have a few friends that have won a couple, it usually takes around a 40" fish to win them, but it makes for a good excuse to be on the river....lol


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I also live in Calcutta. The Montgomery Dam is an excellent spot for flatheads. Last year my buddy won one of the Chester tournaments at the dam. 38'' flathead.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

mr Whisker

Yes I'm aware of them and may get in only a few and see if someone else will pay for my gas to come from Akron.

Thanks for the heads up!

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## gamehogg (Feb 8, 2005)

I fished the ohio side this evening. Beautiful day but no fish. There was a lot of people fishing but nothing was caught. There was people on the west Virginia side but seen them catch nothing also. I will keep posting when ever I go. GOOD LUCK ALL. IAN


----------

